# Manticore or 4th Leman Russ?



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I am currently in league play and we can change our list through the first two weeks. I ran a LR Punisher, a squad of 2 LRBT and a Manticore as my heavy support. While the Manticore took out some plaguebearers it was destroyed by turn 3, only firing twice. Should I switch it out for another LRBT or Variant? At 170 points it seems like a waste to make it a huge target.

I could also add 2 hydras for more air support since I know I'm facing 2 helldrakes at least one more time and at least 4 flyrants in another list. Only AA is the Aegis Line's Quadgun and two vendettas right now.

Thanks!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The prospect of 4+ Flyrants would make me veer towards the Hydras, but the Manticore runs a close second. I just don't see Leman Russ Battle Tanks being all that effective a lot of the time, especially compared to the specialist versions such as the Paskisher, Executioner or Eradicator (an underrated and underused tank!).


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> The prospect of 4+ Flyrants would make me veer towards the Hydras, but the Manticore runs a close second. I just don't see Leman Russ Battle Tanks being all that effective a lot of the time, especially compared to the specialist versions such as the Paskisher, Executioner or Eradicator (an underrated and underused tank!).


Here was my list for the first game:
Lord Commissar
Platoon Command Squad in Chimera with Lord Commissar
2 Troop Squads, 2 Grendade Launchers
Heavy Weapon Squad 3 Lascannons
Special Weapon Team 3 Flamers in Vendetta for linebreaker/late objective securer
2 Vet Squads in Chimeras, 2 Plasma Guns
Leman Russ Punisher
Squad of 2 Leman Russ Battlecannon
Manticore
5 Scions, 2 with meltas in Vendetta or deepstrike
Aegis Line with Quadgun

I got lucky and intercepted a Heldrake as soon as it came on the board and scored two weapon destroyed on two pens, saving a lot of my troops from the flamer. The 2nd heldrake was destroyed on the last turn, giving me victory due to a secondary objective called "The Last Laugh" (last person to kill a unit) and I won 15-13 according to the 2015 NOVA Open 40K GT rules.

I only get one more game to play before I have to solidify my list, and will face the Chaos/Daemon army again, then 2 games each against a specialized Space Wolves army, and a Nid Flyers army. We are in a 4 person bracket because we are isolated from a large player group.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Manticore. Hide it behind terrain where no one can see it and shoot until it cant anymore. Then leave it to hold an objective. Give it a heavy flamer to kill anything that deepstrikes


----------

